# 2010 Outback 210Rs



## gpndave (May 21, 2010)

What a great camper and fond memories we have; but, life changed and we are ready to sell our 210RS and move up to something bigger. This trailer is in top condition with the optional electric tongue jack and 4-Point Equal-i-zer Sway Control. All systems work as if new. We just spent four days camping in PA in it and have finished cleaning it for our next trip or the new owner. Located in MD and asking $17,500. Call David at 803-795-9567 (cell) for more info.

Specifications:
Enclosed insulated underbelly
Dry Weight (lbs): 4766
Payload Capacity (lbs): 2784
Hitch Weight (lbs): 525
Height (in): 131
Width (in): 96
Length (ft): 23
Number of Doors: 1 main; 1 side cargo
Propane Tanks: 2 (60lbs total with cover)
Water Heater: 6 gal; Electrical / Propane
Fresh Water Tank: 43 gal
Gray Water Tank: 30 gal
Black Water Tank: 30 gal
Twin axle with electric brakes
Spare tire

Safety:
Smoke Detector
Carbon Monoxide Detector
Propane Alarm
Emergency Exit(s)

Interior:
Interior Wood Finish
Wallpaper
Dinette with free standing table
Storage under dinette seats

Kitchen:
Oven/Stove gas with Overhead Fan
Microwave Oven
Twin Sink / Faucet
Refrigerator/Freezer (Elec/LPG)
Sink Cover / Cutting Boards
Number of Oven Burners: 3
Outside kitchen with two burner stove
Outside sink/shower

Bedroom / Bath:
Sleeps 8 maximum
Front twin bunk-beds; bottom bed folds up for bike storage
Rear slide out King Size bed
Full Bathroom
Porcelain Toilet
Shower with skylight
Bathtub
Medicine Cabinet w/ mirror
Bathroom Vent / Fan System

Entertainment:
TV Antenna Prewiring
Cable Prewiring
Satellite Prewiring
Flat panel TV with quick release for inside/outside use
Retractable Roof TV Antenna w/booster
AM/FM/CD/MP3 stereo with indoor and outdoor speakers

Convenience:
Leveling Manual Screw Jacks
Luggage Door
Sky Light
Roof Vents
Leveling Jack Type: Front Manual / Rear Manual
Electric tongue jack with hitch light
Equal-i-zer sway control system

Comfort:
Air Conditioning (BTUs): 13,500 fully ducted
Heater (BTUs): 30,000
Sofa converts to bed

Slide-Outs & Awnings:
Power Retractable Awning
Awning Length (ft): 14
Awning Length (m): 4.3
Number of Awnings: 1
Slide Outs: 1 ; Electric with manual back-up

Electrical:
Exterior Ground Fault Plugs
Battery Deep Cycle w/cover
Battery Converter Amps: 55
Battery Power Converter


----------

